# Sony Memory Sticks (attn Coupe-Sport etc)



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Guys

My supplier can now provide me with 64, 128 and 256Mb Sony Memory sticks (these are the real deal - Sony labelled, badged and packaged....)

Also, Sony DUO - The DUO is a new version which is a 
third of the size of MagicGate cards and half the size of the Memory Stick and is designed mainly for the new Sony Ericsson phones...
but comes with an adaptor to allow it to be used with other Sony devices...

Trying not to fall foul of the forum advertising, (*grin*) but as I know a number of you have asked about these in the past, I just thought I'd pass on that I'm now able to supply....


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Excellent ;D


----------



## Howard (May 7, 2002)

How much?


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Come on then Tim...give us some pricing please ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Ahhh - now pricing requests I can answer. Didn't want to put them on the initial post as it was a "FYI" - but if you are asking.... 

(bear in mind I don't really know the Sony Memory Stick market yet)

But some example prices:

128Mb Sony Memory Stick - Â£41.50 
256Mb Sony Memory Stick - Â£64.00

(True Sony product, so my supplier guarantees me - I know its possible to pick up the OEM stuff from abroad at basically these prices less about 15% - but for those of you that demand the "real deal" I hope these prices are realistic.)

Just as a marker, I'd hope to be getting Â£44+ / Â£68+ including P&P if sold through Ebay etc....

Comments? My supplier tells me Sony's pricing is so tight, they are making very little on this themselves. Often I beat him up a bit for discount on certain lines so if I can go back and tell him "too expensive" with data to back it up, he should (if he has the margin) reduce his prices to me..... but as I've not tested the market for these yet, I don't know if the prices are "cheap" or just "competitive"... but a quick glance at Dabs website shows that the prices look fair to me....


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Often I beat him up a bit for discount on certain lines


LMAO ;D

Are you taking any to the show ?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'll take some MMC, CF, SM cards with me. Damn supplier managed to ship me more Smartmedia instead of the SD cards I wanted so unless he gets a redelivery to me pre-9am tomorrow morning, I won't have any of those.... and currently no Sony Memory sticks (because I haven't ordered any until I can check out how good the prices are / aren't)........

Also taking a USB2.0 128Mb Pen Drive which is my donation to the raffle prizes but I've got a spare if anyone wants one?


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Those are good prices. Have been looking around myself as have a few gadgets that take Memory Sticks (wife works for Sony - house is full of the stuff!)

She get's stuff at trade prices -25% then VAT added on. JampoTT's prices are way below that. Have only seen Lexar and Sandisk at near this price with Sony ones a few quid dearer.

Gren

PS Are you stocking MS Pro's yet?
PPS Is the 256MB one the switched one (128 on each side)?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Gren

To answer your first question (the Pros) - yes....

128Mb "Pro" will be about Â£106 at its lowest price
256Mb "Pro" about Â£211

Care to comment on these?

As for your 2nd question, I'll ask!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Tim,

As I am hoping to come to this event, please bring one 128M CF for the long waiting swap. 

Thanks

Nick


----------



## fireshipjohn (May 6, 2002)

Hi,

Any clue on the price of the 128Mb Duo's ??

There around 60 on ebay 

Cheers

John


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Does that Â£60 on Ebay include delivery?

I ask because i can probably hit Â£59 including delivery......


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I wouldn't buy memory from a bloke with such bad dress sense...


----------



## fireshipjohn (May 6, 2002)

Hi,

Yes, if you run the VAT gauntlet there 54+6 p&p from the states

(where you can buy them for $65!)

So 59 delivered would be a V.Good price.

try mentioning it here....

http://www.esato.com/board/viewforum.php?forum=35

Cheers

John.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Paul - cheers mate 

John - after the hectic Burghley weekend and the 2 days it seems I have to spend in sunny Suffolk afterwards, I'll be sure to do so....


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> (wife works for Sony - house is full of the stuff!)


Oh the joys of knowing someone who works for Sony ;D


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Yeah, skint within days of a new catalogue coming out.

Gren


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Tim,

How much are ytou knocking the 128MB USB Pen's out for ?

Damian


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Yeah, skint within days of a new catalogue coming out.
> 
> Gren


What you after ?


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

New Clie (PDA) - mine is a year old now 

Recordable DVD - might wait a few months as Sony model is extortionate. Once that is bought then a home cinema jobbie is on the cards. Not with it with the current PS2-DVD setup.

Gren


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Am sticking an order in later this week with my supplier, so makes sense to stock up with some Sony stuff whilst I'm at it.....

Anyone want anything?


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

I use one of the SOny memory stick walkmans, any ideas where I can find out if it will take memory sticks bigger than 128Mb? a 256 would be cool if it can.


----------



## baker (May 13, 2002)

Do you have prices of SD cards?

Andrew


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Right

I ordered some Sony stuff (just the basic Memory Sticks so far - MSA-128A and MSA-128S2, 128Mb and 256Mb respectively)

IM me if you want any, the remainder go on Ebay later today / tomorrow......


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I'd like a Sony memory stick Mr G...256mb. How soon can you get them as we're off to Prague in 2 weeks! ;D

PJ :-*


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Hiya

MSA-128A (128Mb) - Â£41.50
MSA-128S2 (256Mb) - Â£64.00

rock bottom prices......


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi JampoTT,

You have IM, I'd like some Sony sticks ;D

Cheers,
Scott.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Tim

You have IM


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Replies sent 

Popular stuff - need to get some more!

My first MSA128-S2 just about to finish on Ebay - Â£71 currently including P&P.....


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi Tim,

You have IM.

Scott.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

DOH...just seen your IM Tim! Got any left? :-/

pj


----------

